# Problem beim deinstallieren von PunkBuster Services



## PcGamer512 (22. September 2013)

HAllo habe ein problem mit dem PRogramm un zwar wenn ich es deinstallieren will kommt nur die meldung dass ich keine adminrechte habe und mich and en systemadmin wenden sollaaber ich bin ja der amdmin.
WAs kann ich tun will den scheiß einfach wieder runter haben?

Edit:Sry wenn ich im falschen thread bin aebr habe keinen andern gefunden wos reinpasst

LG

PcGamer


----------



## Der Maniac (22. September 2013)

Das hier runterladen: 
http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbsvc/pbsvc.exe

Starten, deinstallieren auswählen, fertig.

Das waren übrigens 2 Sekunden mit Google... Erstes Ergebniss...


----------



## Eduan (26. Januar 2018)

Nicht wirklich so deinstallierst du nicht das komplette PunkBuster anticheat du müsstest die Hauptquelle versuchen zu finden


----------

